# Glock 21 SF model...



## Grenadier

Most folks know of it, but for those who haven't kept up, Glock now makes a shorter frame model of the Glock 21 pistol (.45 ACP), named the Glock 21SF.  

Just an example:

http://www.topglock.com/catalog/SlimLineGlock21.htm

Some key differences between it and its bigger brother:

Frame size has been reduced.  This pistol now feels closer to the medium thickness frames of the Glock 17/22/31, something that those with somewhat smaller hands might appreciate, but it's still a bit thicker than frames.  

The Glock 21SF magazines work fine in an ordinary Glock 21, but Glock 21 magazines might not be ideal for the Glock 21SF pistols.  Magazine capacity is still a wonderful 13 rounds for those in the non-communist states.

Ambidextrous magazine release: something that the sinister people of this world (ahem, sinister refers to left-handed, not evil) may appreciate.

Different types of rails; I don't know whether they were Picatinny rails, but they are not the same as the standard ones found on all 3rd+ generation Glocks that have them.  



After having sold my Glock 21 to a good friend a while ago (needed it more than I did), I *am* going to buy one next month, since my current arsenal sadly does not have any more .45 ACP pistols in it.  

Only 7 more days until payday...


----------



## Tames D

Sweet.


----------



## Monadnock

I was checkin' them out the other day online as well. I am definitely in the market


----------



## KenpoTex

I haven't had the chance to handle one yet...let us know how you like it.


----------



## Grenadier

It's mine now!  Unfortunately, my digital camera is being repaired, so pics will have to come later.  

After a session at the range, my conclusions are as follows:

1) The gun's grip is definitely a bit slimmer than the standard Glock 21.  It's not by much, and still closer to the width of the Glock 20/21 than the Glock 17/22/31, but it is noticeable.  

At this point, I'd say that someone with average-sized hands could comfortably grip one of these, compared to the "requirement" that someone have slightly larger than average-sized hands for the standard Glock 21.  

2) Recoil is identical to the standard Glock 21.  No big surprise here.  It's  the softest-shooting .45 ACP pistol that I've ever used.  

3) Accuracy is about the same.  Again, no big surprise.  Using Winchester white box, 230 grain FMJ produced the same nice groupings I've come to expect from any Glock 21 (standard or SF model).  This gun especially seemed to thrive on my own reloads (230 grain FMJ-round nose bullet, 5.0 grains Vihtavuori N320, Winchester large pistol primer, COAL = 1.260").  

4) Functionality is flawless in almost all cases.  Winchester white box ammo, of course, was completely reliably.  Remington's 185 grain standard pressure and 230 grain standard pressure Golden Saber loads were perfectly fine.  Speer Gold Dot 230 grain standard pressure loads were fine, as were Winchester Ranger 230 grain +P JHP.  

My above mentioned reloads also performed flawlessly in this gun.  

The only ammo that I had problems with, were some semiwadcutter loads that I had made a long time ago.  These were originally for my Colt Defender (that I had traded away a long time ago), and the results were the same that I had experienced with my standard Glock 21 and Glock 30 pistols in the past.  It's clear to me, that the Glock barrels do not take kindly to semiwadcutter loads, since the darn things wouldn't feed with any measure of reliability.  

No big loss for me here, since I haven't used such loads in a long time anyways.  While I could get a custom barrel specifically for such loads, I'd rather just take my time to load up a batch of custom "bunny fart" ammo using round nosed or hollowpoint bullets, and temporarily replace the guide rod / recoil spring with a lighter sprung aftermarket part.  Again, this serves no real purpose, except to let someone who has never shot a .45 ACP pistol before, to have a nice break-in session.  


On another note, I did notice, that today's Glock pistols seem to have a different finish than the ones of just a few years ago.  The black manganese phosphate feels a lot slicker, as if they impregnated the finish with some sort of solid lubricant.  Thus, I need to grip the ridges a bit more firmly when racking the slide.  

No big deal here, since I already know that the real protection comes from the Tennifer-treated steel from underneath.  

All in all?  I love this pistol, as expected.  It's great to have a .45 ACP back in my collection, and I'll be contacting the folks at Olympic Arms to create a conventionally rifled barrel for this gun (so I can shoot unjacketed lead, as well as make it easier on my brass).  It's a keeper.


----------



## arnisandyz

Slimmed down is good. The original Glock 45s were large for my hands. If your in the market for a polymer 45acp you owe it to yourself to also check out other great offerings from Springfield and Smith...the XD45 Compact and the new M&P45. Can't go wrong with any 3 of these guns IMHO.


----------



## KenpoTex

Thanks for the review.  Ever since I got rid of my 1911 I've been feeling a little guilty about not having a .45 in the inventory...I may have to take a look at one of these.


----------

